# Form 80 Guidance Notes



## Editor

The Australian immigration Form 80 document can be quite daunting at first glance therefore we have put together a number of guidance notes which should assist you with completing the form.

The guidance notes can be found using the following link:-

Form 80 Guides and Information

If you have any further questions, queries or comments, please add them to this thread.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## hopingtostay

Form 80 Question 11.

Hi there, I have had two or three previous passports (all in the same name and with the same details) however I have lost all of them. I have a photocopy of my most recent one but have lost the passport information from when I was a child. I was issued a new German passport every 5 years and my parents took me travelling since I was a baby... Does this matter? Can I write a note to say that the document has been misplaced?

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## louiseb

I would imagine that the most important thing is that you first produce a valid original passport today. Secondly the IMMI are aware children often travelled with parents on parents passports so i wouldnt worry to much about passports you had as a minor. You must provide any details of passports you previously had as an adult if you cannot then just provide your most current passport details, from this information they will can check all previous passports issued in your name.


----------



## Kangeroo

Just a question regarding the form 80, i have sponsered my husband from Pakistan on a sposual visa myself being born in australia, he didnt send this with the initial application does that make a diffirence? Or should he just wait till they get back to him and request for it? would it affect the time or is it better if my husband sends it now?


----------



## louiseb

when did he start his application, it seems this form 80 is being requested now. I would have sent it off with the initial application, if you have a CO comtact them and ask if this is required, it will save allot of time in your partners decision. 

good luck
louiseb


----------



## Kangeroo

We lodged it only at the end of june havnt gotton any confirmation email yet or a CO or any ref number, maybe when we do get the email ill tell him to send it without them coming back and asking him...thank you so much


----------



## CollegeGirl

If your husband is from Pakistan there is no WAY they won't request it. Pakistan is classed as one of the highest risk countries there is. Have him submit it right away. You're already looking at at LEAST a year of waiting for external security checks (based on what we've seen from other applicants from Pakistan on this board), and they can't start those until they get the Form 80 (and even then, they might not start it right away). If you don't want to delay his application even more, get it to them right away.


----------



## Kangeroo

Thank you Collegegirl ill make him send it ASAP!  thank you for your help...hmm yea ive convinced myself that it may take up to two years in total


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugh.... I hope it doesn't take that long, but better to plan for the worst.


----------



## bernie

is FORM 80 must be submitted by every principal applicant?


----------



## Kangeroo

Like Collegegirl explained that its best to do so because it makes the whole process alot faster and saves that extra waiting time, also depends on the country you applied from and as per what Collegegirl said Pakistan bring a high risk country then yes for that then def have to because it will make a diffirence in the time but if your not listed as a high risk country then i guess you could wait and see if they request one or not


----------



## Maggie-May24

I'm starting to pull together my information to apply for a 186 visa after being on a 457 since late 2011. I have a question about question #22 re personal contacts in Australia. Since I've worked here for almost 2 years, I have a lot of contacts in Australia, including both business contacts and friends. What's a good number to provide? I assume I don't need to list them all but should I include more than one business contact and one personal friend? Thanks!


----------



## Sprite

On Q.22 of form 80 it asks for personal contacts in Australia. I am my husbands sponsor and we are applying for the 309/100. We also live together in the U.S. Do I have to include myself in this section even though I technically don't live in Australia currently?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, you don't need to include yourself there.


----------



## Sprite

Thanks again CG! Gosh, once we are in Australia I will need to buy you a drink, for all the help you have given!


----------



## Sprite

I apologize, but I have a few more questions about the questions on Form 80 so here goes...

q. 35 Are you planning to travel to Aust. with any other persons OR...
- Are they referring to other persons listed on the visa application, or just other persons in general, say for example with partner (myself)?


q. 51/g Is this parent currently, or have they ever been a citizen of any country?
- My husband's (applicant) parents are U.S. citizens having been born and living here. So I suppose he includes the U.S. in this section? Also for the brothers and sisters portion?

Thank you again for any assistance!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sprite said:


> I apologize, but I have a few more questions about the questions on Form 80 so here goes...
> 
> q. 35 Are you planning to travel to Aust. with any other persons OR...
> - Are they referring to other persons listed on the visa application, or just other persons in general, say for example with partner (myself)?


No apologies necessary! That's what this forum is here for.  If your partner is going to fly from the US to Australia with you or anyone else (not just referring to people included in the application), you'd put yes. Otherwise, put no.



> q. 51/g Is this parent currently, or have they ever been a citizen of any country?
> - My husband's (applicant) parents are U.S. citizens having been born and living here. So I suppose he includes the U.S. in this section? Also for the brothers and sisters portion?


Yes. They're asking about anywhere your parents, brothers and sisters are citizens. This would include the US.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Form 80 Question 11 states 'Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at Question 1?

Now, my wife has had a previous passport, so I guess the answer would be yes, however, she does not have it anymore, nor knows the details of what is in the previous passport.

How should we answer this?

I am thinking either state 'No'. Otherwise state Yes then explain no longer have the passport therefore details of such passport is unknown, If we say yes etc, how do we let Immigration know on this form that there is an explanation in Part J - Additional details?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You definitely need to answer "yes." You don't want to lie to immigration. That can cause much bigger problems. You need to do whatever you can to obtain the details of that previous passport. Contact whatever agency in your wife's country issues passports and see if you can get the details of her previous passport. If for some reason they can't provide them, you would still tick "yes" and then write in the "Additional Information" section in the back of the form that she had a previous passport, but does not have the details for it anymore. Also state that she contacted ___ agency to get the details and they would not provide them. You need to show you've done what you can to obtain them.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Only thing she has is the number of the old passport. That's all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Then you can at least provide that. Same goes, though. Try to get the rest of the information if whichever government agency there will provide it.


----------



## KitKaat

Hey everyone,,

I have some inquiries regarding form 80, I am afraid that my CO didn't mention form 80 in the acknowledgment letter and I am fully aware my partner is from a high risk country which is more likely he should submit the form. 

The second enquiry is about form 80 part C question 38, what do they really mean when they ask whether my partner applying for temporary visa or not ? As we applied for de-facto visa 309, and we have two children and we've been 6 years together. 
I'd really appreciate if anyone able to give some help regarding the above.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

I know it seems counter-intuitive since the 309 is a temporary visa, but you mark "permanent" for that. Your application for your 309 is also an application for the permanent 100 visa, so you mark "permanent."


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks my dear CollegeGirl for your helpful reply, what do you think should we submit form 80 or rather just wait till its requested from us?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would submit it ASAP. If he's from a high-risk country there's no way they're not going to need it, and security checks take so long... you don't want to delay it any more than it's already been.


----------



## KitKaat

Regarding Part C question 38 goes like this:

Are you applying for a temporary visa?
□No
□Yes I> Details of proposed final departure from Australia

I really didn't understand that question :~


----------



## CollegeGirl

The answer is no. It's not classed as a temporary visa. It's classed as a permanent one.


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks CollegeGirl♥


----------



## wooahh

hi guy

question no.4:
Did you use passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia.

my question is
I had renew my passport in Australia and I have lost my old one. And I enter Australia with my previous passport. What should I do?


----------



## Maggie-May24

wooahh said:


> hi guy
> 
> question no.4:
> Did you use passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia.
> 
> my question is
> I had renew my passport in Australia and I have lost my old one. And I enter Australia with my previous passport. What should I do?


I'd suggest you do whatever you can to get the passport details (passport number, issue date, expiry date, issuing authority) for your old passport. I lost my old passports (one of which was used to enter Australia earlier on an ETA) so I wrote to the Canadian government to get a letter with the passport details.

I was fortunate to find my old passports in a drawer just before I filed, but I was going to attach a certified copy of the letter from the Canadian government if I hadn't.


----------



## Mariluna

This thread was really helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## KitKaat

I am very concerned about the parent's and brothers and sister's birth dates question part. My partner filled in Form 47SP, for the birth dates part he wrote down his best guess of the months and days but the years were correct. Unfortunately, we didn't make a copy of the forms with us, in Form 80 they asked again for the birth dates, is there any risk by writing randomly the days and month part ?!


----------



## Mariluna

Hi,
I'm trying to fill out form 80.
But i have a question to point 46 "List, in chronological order, the adresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year....

I'm from Germany. And during the last 10 years I have lived in a couple different places in the same city. Do I really have to list every different adress of apartment/house I have lived in during the last 10 years? So since I was 12?
I'm in Australia with a WHV and before I met my partner I was travelling and stayed in a couple different hostels but never longer the 4 months. Do I really have to list every single Place I stayed at?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mariluna said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to fill out form 80.
> But i have a question to point 46 "List, in chronological order, the adresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year....
> 
> I'm from Germany. And during the last 10 years I have lived in a couple different places in the same city. Do I really have to list every different adress of apartment/house I have lived in during the last 10 years? So since I was 12?
> I'm in Australia with a WHV and before I met my partner I was travelling and stayed in a couple different hostels but never longer the 4 months. Do I really have to list every single Place I stayed at?


You do have to list everywhere you have lived in the last 10 years, yes. I know what a hassle it is - been there, done that. Do the best you can to include all the addresses you can recall or get information on (I used my credit report to get some old ones), and then in the back provide additional information (in the "additional information" section) saying you can't recall exact accresses, but lived in a hostel in ___ city from __date to __ date or something along those lines.


----------



## Mariluna

Thanks CollegeGirl,
but I hoped you wouldn't say that. Well then I better start collecting the adresses 
Thank you.

I have another question. 
Point 49 "List all education and qualifications undertake, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.

Do I start there with the school where I graduated? 
And straight after I graduated I started my apprenticeship, do I also list TAFE I went to during my apprenticeship? Or any courses I had to take additional to TAFE for my apprenticeship?


----------



## CollegeGirl

That I don't know, sorry. Hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## KitKaat

I am very concerned about the parent's and brothers and sister's birth dates question part. My partner filled in Form 47SP, for the birth dates part he wrote down his best guess of the months and days but the years were correct. Unfortunately, we didn't make a copy of the forms with us, in Form 80 they asked again for the birth dates, is there any risk by writing randomly the days and month part ?!

^
^
^
^
Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would suggest getting the correct dates, then sending in this form to correct your 47SP: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf (Notification of Incorrect Answers)

Then provide the correct dates on the Form 80 as well.


----------



## polentamcphee

*Form 80 - gaps in employment*

Hi everyone! So glad I found this website! I've applied for a 885 and much for my surprise, I was asked to submit the documentation necessary for assessment (this is a good sign, right?).

While reading the requirements, it clearly states that I need to show evidence of employment for 12 months over the previous 24 months prior to making the application (June 2011) and that employment should be for the entire period.

What period: 24 months or 12 months? Because when looking at the 24 months, there was a gap of about 6 months when I went traveling around Australia after I graduated from Uni, but I haven't stopped worked since and can prove I was supporting myself for the entire period.

And then the dreaded form 80 with the same employment history. Should I include all the jobs I've had to date, or only for the 24 months requested?

I am dreading that the visa will not be approved for a matter of those 6 months I was traveling!

I've been in Australia for nearly 10 years, my life is here and surely my CO will be able to see that, not to mention notice how slow the process has been and how I've continued to move up in the career ladder to get where I am (senior managerial role in a multinational) despite not having that visa...

Would anyone be able to advise how to best tackle this gap in my employment history and advise realistically on the chances of the visa being refused (and I will appeal the result) solely based on 6 months out of 24!

Thanks so much in advance and I hope I didn't confuse anybody!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You need to provide all the jobs you've had to date for Form 80. I can't answer your questions about the 885 as I've never even seen those forms, sorry.


----------



## Patient

Editor said:


> The Australian immigration Form 80 document can be quite daunting at first glance therefore we have put together a number of guidance notes which should assist you with completing the form.
> 
> The guidance notes can be found using the following link:-
> 
> If you have any further questions, queries or comments, please add them to this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark


Hi,

I have a question relating to the form 80 and 47sp, i have spent a bit of time looking for the answer to this but cant seem to find an answer. My fiance is from Morocco and his parents dont have exact known birthdates only birth years ( they lived in the countryside and i guess it wasnt that important when registering as they dont celebrate birthdays over there) He also has an older brother and sister ( also born in the country side) who dont have an exact birthday but do have a month and year. His family then moved to a city and my fiance and his 2 younger brothers have exact birthdays (dd/mm/yy).

How on earth do we put this in our application? Is it going to be accepable that we dont know the exact DOBs?

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## CollegeGirl

There's nowhere you might be able to get that information? (Just making sure). If not, my suggestion would be to use January 1 as the day of their birth and the accurate year for those missing month and date, and the 1st of the month for those who have month and year. Then put a note in the "additional information" section both places and explain why you don't have the information and can't get it, along with any steps you've taken to try to find it.


----------



## Patient

CollegeGirl said:


> There's nowhere you might be able to get that information? (Just making sure). If not, my suggestion would be to use January 1 as the day of their birth and the accurate year for those missing month and date, and the 1st of the month for those who have month and year. Then put a note in the "additional information" section both places and explain why you don't have the information and can't get it, along with any steps you've taken to try to find it.


When I asked my fiancé he said that the actual birth certificates for his parents just say the year and for his older siblings just the month and year, and that his parents themselves do not know the dates as birthdays not of importance in his culture. I'm not sure of any where else we could find this info if it's not on the birth certificate??


----------



## Maggie-May24

Patient said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question relating to the form 80 and 47sp, i have spent a bit of time looking for the answer to this but cant seem to find an answer. My fiance is from Morocco and his parents dont have exact known birthdates only birth years ( they lived in the countryside and i guess it wasnt that important when registering as they dont celebrate birthdays over there) He also has an older brother and sister ( also born in the country side) who dont have an exact birthday but do have a month and year. His family then moved to a city and my fiance and his 2 younger brothers have exact birthdays (dd/mm/yy).
> 
> How on earth do we put this in our application? Is it going to be accepable that we dont know the exact DOBs?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated


Even if they don't have exact known birthdates, have they had to *assume* a birthdate over the years? For passports, for school registration, for drivers licenses or tax records, etc.? If so, I'd use the same date they use for their other records. Otherwise, I think CG has the best suggestion.


----------



## Patient

maggie-may24 said:


> Even if they don't have exact known birthdates, have they had to *assume* a birthdate over the years? For passports, for school registration, for drivers licenses or tax records, etc.? If so, I'd use the same date they use for their other records. Otherwise, I think CG has the best suggestion.


Thanks so much for your help ! We checked and even their national cards just say the year, so I think we will go with 01/01/xxxx (is the reason for doing that instead of leaving it blank ,so the form doesn't look incomplete?) and then just explain in the extra information parts with copies of their national cards as supporting documentation.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, Patient. My migration agent recommended using the first of the month when I wasn't sure exactly which date I had started a job on the Form 80, for example. He said the first of the month, or January when you don't know the month, is commonly-accepted practice so they don't think you just left he information off intentionally. Then you write additional information in the back.


----------



## wmanoch

I am preparing to lodge 573 student visa (streamlined) from AL 3 country. Do I need to submit form 80? I checked the checklist documents and did not find form 80 there.


----------



## SharpJE

Bit confused on something on the form, "Question 47 Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment." Do they want details on when you were in school too even if you didn't work? I just turned 23 and haven't really done too much work. I left school earlier for a few reasons but finished my GED in 2011, in that time i just did odd jobs for family. Then I saved and finally came and met the girl that is my wife now. Went back to do a PMV and worked basically soon as i got back and up until a week before I left to Australia again in June to get married. Haven't really found work here yet either just been doing housework while my wife is at work. Reading etc. Want to get this visa finished so I can have something to show employers that i will be here more than a couple months.

So I'm not really sure what i should put on there, if anyone has some advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Once you left school the first time - all periods of jobs and unemployment after that.


----------



## chrissy

on the question 47 on form 80(design date 11/13) "Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment" i only include all employments here in australia, i didnt include my previous employment when i was still in my country. a bit tricky coz the form 80(design date 04/12) it says; "give details of your employment history for the entire time since leaving school, including periods of unemployment" i still have a copy of this form from my temporary visa application, now im doing my permanent resident visa im using the the latest form..


----------



## SAstatenom

Hi, im currently on 457, lodged 489 visa (state sponsorship) onshore (in australia). In form 80, there is a question "I am applying IN Australia for", i ticked 'a further temporary stay'. Is this correct or should i tick 'permanent residence' since 489 visa is a pathway for PR??? Thank you.


----------



## IrnaV

Dear all... I have had troubles with Questions 37 and 38...
First question 37 goes ''details of proposed arrival in Australia'' - I dont know that nor can I write anything because that really depends on when will they approve my visa.
For the question 38 ''Are you applying for temporary visa?'' - I ticked no because I realized thats a trick question but still on the beggining of the form I ticked that I am *traveling to Australia* as a temporary resident. 
Please help!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Which visa are you applying for? If you are applying for a partner visa (even if you're applying for a "temporary" partner visa) you are not traveling to Australia as a temporary resident. You are traveling as a migrant. 

Leave 37 blank if you don't have that information yet. 

38 - Again, if you are applying for a partner visa, the answer is "No."

A lot of people get confused because the 309 and the 820 are both referred to as "temporary" partner visas. They are technically not really temporary - they are an application for a permanent visa, even if you won't qualify for the permanent one until two years out.


----------



## IrnaV

CollegeGirl said:


> Which visa are you applying for? If you are applying for a partner visa (even if you're applying for a "temporary" partner visa) you are not traveling to Australia as a temporary resident. You are traveling as a migrant.
> 
> Leave 37 blank if you don't have that information yet.
> 
> 38 - Again, if you are applying for a partner visa, the answer is "No."
> 
> A lot of people get confused because the 309 and the 820 are both referred to as "temporary" partner visas. They are technically not really temporary - they are an application for a permanent visa, even if you won't qualify for the permanent one until two years out.


I am applying for a partner visa subclass 309 and 100... 
In the beginning I wrote that I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a temporary resident... I thought since I am applying for a temporary and permanent visa that I am suppose to tick that...
Thank God, I didnt send the papers yet so I can correct it and put that I am travelling as a migrant. This is really confusing though.
I hope I got it all correct.
Thank you for helping collegegirl


----------



## jollyjolly

Should form 80 be filled by main applicant and dependants as well?


----------



## rsgurlygirl

jollyjolly said:


> Should form 80 be filled by main applicant and dependants as well?


Main Applicant.


----------



## piyuyawa

How do you sign the form electronically? Does one need to purchase a digital signature for this?


----------



## Serenity88

piyuyawa said:


> How do you sign the form electronically? Does one need to purchase a digital signature for this?


Best to print it off, sign and scan it


----------



## banan

*Form 80 questions*

Hi, my partner is Australian and I'm applying for a 820 visa. Does he have to fill out the form 80 or just me? the first question is what kind of visa are you applying for and he isn't, he is sponsoring me. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

Hi Banan,
Only you as the applicant fill in the form 80. The sponsor doesn't need to complete one.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Just you. The Applicant


----------



## alleicarg

Hello, I have a question regarding #44.

Have you travelled to Australia before?

_No; if you tick this box you are stating that this is your first time in Australia.
Yes; if you tick this box you are stating that you have travelled to Australia before and you will be asked to give details._

I am currently in Australia. Should I put the date that I arrived here?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Regarding parents - my fiancee's Mum is dead and her dad remarried - does she need to put all 3 parents down? Or just natural parents?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Ok - answered my other question but new one.

For parents/siblings - "have they been a citizen of any country?" - in the guide it says they mean other country than that of birth - that's correct right? they just missed out eh word "other"


----------



## CollegeGirl

alleicarg said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding #44.
> 
> Have you travelled to Australia before?
> 
> I am currently in Australia. Should I put the date that I arrived here?


Yes, you should put the date you arrived in Aus.


----------



## CollegeGirl

mexiwi said:


> Ok - answered my other question but new one.
> 
> For parents/siblings - "have they been a citizen of any country?" - in the guide it says they mean other country than that of birth - that's correct right? they just missed out eh word "other"


I'm not sure I agree with the guide on this one. A child born in a country is not necessarily automatically a citizen. For example, you can be born in Australia while your non-PR/non-citizen parents are on holiday and that does not make you an Aussie citizen. I think it is actually asking if your parent is a citizen of ANY country, and you need to write down the information there.


----------



## danegirl

Hi everyone, I have a quick question about Form 80. 

Q42: Arrival Date in Australia. 
Are they asking for the most recent arrival date, or the date he arrived in Australia to live? My partner has been in and out of Australia a couple of times on his student visa (which was granted onshore), and before that he arrived on a working holiday visa, and way before that a tourist visa, so which one is it?

Q44: Have you travelled to Australia before? 
Again, what exactly are they asking for? Details of every entry ever, or just the entries on his tourist visa and working holiday visa?

Q49: Education 
Does this include primary school? If so, how would you answer the question if you started at one primary school in one country, went to another in a different country, and then finished primary school in the original country at the original school? 

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

danegirl said:


> Hi everyone, I have a quick question about Form 80.
> 
> Q42: Arrival Date in Australia.
> Are they asking for the most recent arrival date, or the date he arrived in Australia to live? My partner has been in and out of Australia a couple of times on his student visa (which was granted onshore), and before that he arrived on a working holiday visa, and way before that a tourist visa, so which one is it?
> 
> Q44: Have you travelled to Australia before?
> Again, what exactly are they asking for? Details of every entry ever, or just the entries on his tourist visa and working holiday visa?
> 
> Q49: Education
> Does this include primary school? If so, how would you answer the question if you started at one primary school in one country, went to another in a different country, and then finished primary school in the original country at the original school?
> 
> Thanks!


42. I don't have my completed form available on this computer, but I believe I put my most recent arrival date which was actually returning from a holiday. I was already on a 457 visa so was already living here.

44. Every trip

49. I excluded primary school and only started from high school and beyond.


----------



## TaniaTM

Hi all,

I had a small query on form 80's previous passports history. I was wondering if I have to give reference to my mother's passport on which I traveled when I was under 12 or not? It was issued in late 80s and my mother doesn't even have the actual copy of it right now. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TaniaTM

For Question #11, do I have to mention my mother's passport as well under which I traveled when I was under 12? This is for '95, while my first passport was issued in '96. As it's an old document and I'm not even sure she even has it, wanted to check if it was necessary to dig it up or not. 

Another question related to this is that my machine readable passport issued in 2012 onwards does not have my '96 passport endorsement because the Dept. of Immigration and Passports officials here said that any passport with an issue-date older than 12 years is not recognized/traced by the department so endorsements are not done. For timeline's sake as I did travel during my teens, is this going to be an issue? 

Would look forward to some feedback on this if someone had the same experience and/or learning? Thank you!


----------



## Rishi

*Form 80*

Hi, my name is Rishi and I am currently undertaking to come to Australia for work. I will apply as the main applicant and my wife will come to Australia after 6 months. If I include my wife in the visa application, please advise if my wife has to complete the Form 80 as well. I understand that as an applicant, I will have to complete the Form 80. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## carobear

Hi Guys,

I have some questions on the form 80..


#12 - "Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?" 

Do they mean ALL of the passports you've ever been issued including the ones you had to renew? If yes, why is there only one spot to answer? Do I just add the other details to the Additional Information section? As a child in the US you have to renew your passport every 5 years which means I have acquired a few already....I am missing one and have no idea how I'm going to get that information.

#19 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years? 

I know this gets asked a lot but I am still not clear on it. I get that you are supposed to provide details of trips from your usual country of residence, but do I really have to provide trips back to my country of birth? In my case my country of residence was Canada and occasionally I would visit the US. There is no way for me to find out the dates because as we all know they don't stamp your passport. This also makes me worried because on my application I did not include trips back to the US...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CollegeGirl

carobear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some questions on the form 80..
> 
> #12 - "Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?"
> 
> Do they mean ALL of the passports you've ever been issued including the ones you had to renew? If yes, why is there only one spot to answer? Do I just add the other details to the Additional Information section? As a child in the US you have to renew your passport every 5 years which means I have acquired a few already....I am missing one and have no idea how I'm going to get that information.


 Yes, that's what they mean, and yes, you should list them in the additional information section. Call the Department of State for info on the one you're missing. Most people don't have passports as early as you did - that's probably why there's only one spot. 



> #19 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> I know this gets asked a lot but I am still not clear on it. I get that you are supposed to provide details of trips from your usual country of residence, but do I really have to provide trips back to my country of birth? In my case my country of residence was Canada and occasionally I would visit the US. There is no way for me to find out the dates because as we all know they don't stamp your passport. This also makes me worried because on my application I did not include trips back to the US...
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Yes, every trip out side the country you were residing in at the time. Do what you can to determine the dates as closely if you can. Even if you can only narrow it down to month and year, then just list 1st (Month) (Year). Or if you can't even remember the month, then 1st January (Year). Explain anything you're missing or unsure of in the Additional Information section. Get your parents to help you as much as they can, or if you were traveling as an adult, look back on old ticket booking emails or itineraries, etc. They don't expect perfection, but they do expect you to do the best you can to be through and accurate.


----------



## rkr1978

Got invite for 189 visa.

I'm filling form 80 and came across Part Q – Associated people.

My wife and kid plan to accompany me in Australia after 1 years since kid's academic year is in progress.

what should be my answer for "Migrating with you?". 

Should it be NO since I'm not including them in current visa application.
Should it be YES since I will apply for them after 1 years.


----------



## ker258

hello. when the medicals and PCC have already been submitted, is there a need for a form 80?


----------



## JandE

carobear said:


> #12 - "Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?"
> 
> Do they mean ALL of the passports you've ever been issued including the ones you had to renew? If yes, why is there only one spot to answer? Do I just add the other details to the Additional Information section? As a child in the US you have to renew your passport every 5 years which means I have acquired a few already....I am missing one and have no idea how I'm going to get that information.





CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, that's what they mean, and yes, you should list them in the additional information section. Call the Department of State for info on the one you're missing. Most people don't have passports as early as you did - that's probably why there's only one spot.


Do all 'renewed' passports need to be listed. That is something I never even considered, as it is the same passport just being renewed, isn't it ?


----------



## Maggie-May24

ker258 said:


> hello. when the medicals and PCC have already been submitted, is there a need for a form 80?


You can wait to see if it's requested or not, or you can go ahead and complete and submit it. It's up to you. It's not always requested, but if it is then it's good to have it ready since it can take quite some time to gather all the information.


----------



## Maggie-May24

JandE said:


> Do all 'renewed' passports need to be listed. That is something I never even considered, as it is the same passport just being renewed, isn't it ?


You're asked to list them all. A renewed passport is given a new passport number or may be under a different name, so your old passport numbers/details is what you need to provide.


----------



## nnaorin19

Ques 24 why do you want to travel to australia? Shall i just put live and work?thanks


----------



## nnaorin19

*no 19*

no 19.. in country section if i give like this..Australia (stayed till November); Bangladesh( December-Present) is that ok..or do i have to give separate entry..i'm bundling these two because this period i'm unemployed..the consecutive entry refers to an employemnt detail..thanks


----------



## ffza13

CollegeGirl said:


> I would submit it ASAP. If he's from a high-risk country there's no way they're not going to need it, and security checks take so long... you don't want to delay it any more than it's already been.


I too did not send form 80 with the initial application. We did a paper application and sent it by mail. How do I submit the form 80?? Do I complete it as a paper application and send it again by mail or can I email it?


----------



## ravikum

My situation is different…I applied for NSW 149212 and got an invite to apply and filed it. My Wife is in Australia on student visa; however, we have decided to separate. I live in India….I had to get the new passport done so I was suggested that in 2 month we might separate and not to add her name in passport. So I did not add her name. If my NSW invitation is positive and I get an invitation from DBIP…should I mention my wife name and passport details while filling form 80 and let assessing officer know that we are going through separation and that is the reason of her name not being there on passport or just leave it ? Please suggest…


----------



## Rimmel

Hello everyone,

I know this is sound very silly but i will ask anyway.  Hope I can have some answers from you. 

I am from Turkey and will apply onshore visa 820. I will apply online ( actually I already started it  where are outlining our relationship in 4 aspects). I am wondering do I need to fill out form 80? or it will be included online application parts? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## aussie2404

Question 49 of Form 80:
Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?

I'm currently on a 457 but we have applied for an 820/801 visa. Do I put my employer's details down for this, even if they have nothing to do with my 820 application?


----------



## CG333

Hey All

I have a question about the above to??

We are applying for a partner Visa 820/801 onshore. I run a company with my partner, Australian ABN etc. I'm not being sponsored by a company thought and the title of the page clearly says SPONSORING EMPLOYER DETAILS..

but the questions asks different?

Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?

Sorry, May be a silly question but would love to clarify

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## charctower

Hello, I have a question regarding form 80. On my side, I won't be having much issue with regards to answering the question about the other countries I went to/stayed in. However, for my wife, who is a flight attendant, this is an issue. Since the nature of my wife's job is to travel to different international destinations and stay in hotels for short haul and long haul flights, there will be A LOT of entries here if required. She has been with the airline for 9 years now, travelling locally to different regions in the country for 3 yrs then upgraded to international flight attendant last 2010 and been flying internationally since.

Any suggestions how she can fill up this form accurately?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

charctower said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding form 80. On my side, I won't be having much issue with regards to answering the question about the other countries I went to/stayed in. However, for my wife, who is a flight attendant, this is an issue. Since the nature of my wife's job is to travel to different international destinations and stay in hotels for short haul and long haul flights, there will be A LOT of entries here if required. She has been with the airline for 9 years now, travelling locally to different regions in the country for 3 yrs then upgraded to international flight attendant last 2010 and been flying internationally since.
> 
> Any suggestions how she can fill up this form accurately?
> 
> Thanks.


I assume her passport will show many of the entries, but perhaps she's gone through more than one passport if she's travelling that frequently. I know of a sea captain who had a similar situation, and he requested the information from his employer. Can the airline give her a report of her flight assignments since she moved into the international role?


----------



## charctower

Maggie-May24 said:


> I assume her passport will show many of the entries, but perhaps she's gone through more than one passport if she's travelling that frequently. I know of a sea captain who had a similar situation, and he requested the information from his employer. Can the airline give her a report of her flight assignments since she moved into the international role?


Yes, passport shows many (not all) of the entries. Some countries like Canada do not stamp the passport of cabin crew members. The flight assignments I believe can be acquired from the airline however we don't know how far back they can provide. Ultimately, if the information is available, the entries for this section will be a lot and will require a lot of pages. Not sure if DIBP will have another alternative for this section for those whose nature of work is travelling constantly.

Thank you for your response btw.


----------



## little.bee

QUESTION 24 FORM 80, 
Are you applying for a temporary visa?
yes or no 
if yes give details of proposed final department from Australia (I don't know the date it depend on when parent visa 173 will be granted)
I'm applying for parent visa 173 - its temporary visa but allowed you to stay in Australia for 2 years and after that you can apply for permanent visa 143. so I'm not sure the answer for this question
PLEASE HELP ASAP


----------

